# Milan - Uefa: sentenza a maggio e senza sconti. Situazione delicata.



## admin (12 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 12 aprile, la situazione del Milan con la Uefa non è affatto semplice. A maggio arriverà la sentenza della camera giudicante: nessuno sconto e seconda sanzione in arrivo. IL TAS potrà unire le due cause, la nuova e la precedente. E col Milan in Europa dovrà decidere al massimo entro giugno. 

La Uefa ha fatto capire al Milan che rivolgendosi alla giustizia civile si romperebbe il fatto sul quale si regge tutto il sistema. Ed i rossoneri sarebbero da soli: City e PSG; che non sono in pericolo, non appoggerebbero il Milan.

Il FPF è destinato ad aggiornarsi, ma non prima del 2020. 

Considerato come è finita l'Europa League per il Milan, se l'anno scorso non si fosse opposto alla sentenza ora avrebbe scontato la pena e sarebbe pronto a partire da zero.

La certezza della Champions, con annessi ricavi, potrebbe rendere controproducente il ricorso al TAS.

*Corriere della Sera*: dopo le parole di Maldini si può dire che sia in atto una guerra diplomatica tra il Milan e la Uefa. Ma pur sempre una guerra. Se non arriverà una soluzione soddisfacente, la situazione si farà complessa. Elliott è abituato ad andare fino in fondo, ma il club rossonero continua a privilegiare la via della diplomazia. Al Milan potrebbe far comodo il sostegno di altri club come PSG e City. Quando arriverà la sentenza a maggio, il Milan farà di nuovo ricorso al TAS che potrebbe valutare questo e il precedente caso insieme ma è difficile. Elliott punta ad un accordo complessivo.

*Repubblica:* Milan pronto a rivolgersi all'Unione europea ed alla ricerca di una sorta di *sentenza Bosman *economica che potrebbe far comodo anche ad altri club. L'Uefa attende e non si scompone, visto che non è possibile modificare le regole in corsa. Vengono smentite nuove intese sul nuovo procedimento davanti alla camera giudicante. Arriveranno nuove sanzioni a maggio: difficile l'esclusione dalle coppe. Più probabile una multa con limitazioni.


----------



## Albijol (12 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Considerato come è finita l'Europa League per il Milan, se l'anno scorso non si fosse opposto alla sentenza ora avrebbe scontato la pena e sarebbe pronto a partire da zero.



Lo scrissi al tempo, per noi sarebbe stato mille volte meglio non partecipare all'Uefa. Adesso avremmo quasi sicuramente più punti e ci saremmo risparmiati una figura di melma storica


----------



## diavolo (12 Aprile 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lo scrissi al tempo, per noi sarebbe stato mille volte meglio non partecipare all'Uefa. Adesso avremmo quasi sicuramente più punti e ci saremmo risparmiati una figura di melma storica


Essere estromessi da una competizione europea sarebbe stata una figura di melma ben più grande.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2019)

*Corriere della Sera: dopo le parole di Maldini si può dire che sia in atto una guerra diplomatica tra il Milan e la Uefa. Ma pur sempre una guerra. Se non arriverà una soluzione soddisfacente, la situazione si farà complessa. Elliott è abituato ad andare fino in fondo, ma il club rossonero continua a privilegiare la via della diplomazia. Al Milan potrebbe far comodo il sostegno di altri club come PSG e City. Quando arriverà la sentenza a maggio, il Milan farà di nuovo ricorso al TAS che potrebbe valutare questo e il precedente caso insieme ma è difficile. Elliott punta ad un accordo complessivo.*


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2019)

*Repubblica: Milan pronto a rivolgersi all'Unione europea ed alla ricerca di una sorta di sentenza Bosman economica che potrebbe far comodo anche ad altri club. L'Uefa attende e non si scompone, visto che non è possibile modificare le regole in corsa. Vengono smentite nuove intese sul nuovo procedimento davanti alla camera giudicante. Arriveranno nuove sanzioni a maggio: difficile l'esclusione dalle coppe. Più probabile una multa con limitazioni. *


----------



## mark (12 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 12 aprile, la situazione del Milan con la Uefa non è affatto semplice. A maggio arriverà la sentenza della camera giudicante: nessuno sconto e seconda sanzione in arrivo. IL TAS potrà unire le due cause, la nuova e la precedente. E col Milan in Europa dovrà decidere al massimo entro giugno.
> 
> La Uefa ha fatto capire al Milan che rivolgendosi alla giustizia civile si romperebbe il fatto sul quale si regge tutto il sistema. Ed i rossoneri sarebbero da soli: City e PSG; che non sono in pericolo, non appoggerebbero il Milan.
> 
> ...



Se è vero che Elliott dispone di una grandissima potenza legale, cosa aspetta? Direi che i tempi per la diplomazia sono finiti, adesso è arrivato il momento di iniziare a non farci mettere i piedi in testa a qualsiasi costo!!


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lo scrissi al tempo, per noi sarebbe stato mille volte meglio non partecipare all'Uefa. Adesso avremmo quasi sicuramente più punti e ci saremmo risparmiati una figura di melma storica



Probabile, ma andava contro il senso stesso dello sport.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 12 aprile, la situazione del Milan con la Uefa non è affatto semplice. A maggio arriverà la sentenza della camera giudicante: nessuno sconto e seconda sanzione in arrivo. IL TAS potrà unire le due cause, la nuova e la precedente. E col Milan in Europa dovrà decidere al massimo entro giugno.
> 
> La Uefa ha fatto capire al Milan che rivolgendosi alla giustizia civile si romperebbe il fatto sul quale si regge tutto il sistema. Ed i rossoneri sarebbero da soli: City e PSG; che non sono in pericolo, non appoggerebbero il Milan.
> 
> ...



La parte piu' interessante , in tal caso fpf cambierebbe molto prima del 2020 .


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Aprile 2019)

secondo me il 90% dei giornalisti scrive senza sapere assolutamente nulla e non avendo proprio capito un accidenti della situazione. per assurdo mi fido più di qualcuno qui del forum.

penso sia una cavolata che se scontavamo la squalifica quest'anno non avremmo avuto più problemi. altrimenti sarebbe stata una follia far tanto casino per partecipare ad una coppa poi giocata coi panchinari e da schifo.
semplicemente, secondo me, questa nuova lettera era attesa ed è un atto dovuto, un proseguimento della storia dello scorso anno, e la sanzione sarà cumulata con la vecchia col pareggio al 2021 alla peggio.


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lo scrissi al tempo, per noi sarebbe stato mille volte meglio non partecipare all'Uefa. Adesso avremmo quasi sicuramente più punti e ci saremmo risparmiati una figura di melma storica



Ciò non toglie che non sono convinto di quello che dice l'articolo, cioè che ci fossimo lasciati escludere adesso saremmo belli che tranquilli senza indagini, per me le avrebbero fatte comunque.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2019)

up


----------



## MassimoRE (12 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ciò non toglie che non sono convinto di quello che dice l'articolo, cioè che ci fossimo lasciati escludere adesso saremmo belli che tranquilli senza indagini, per me le avrebbero fatte comunque.



Ma basterebbe un minimo di logica, senza essere dei giureconsulti, per affermare questa cosa, quella era la sanzione per la violazione del ffp del triennio 2014-17, questa lettera riguarda il triennio 2015-18, del resto ora al posto dell'esclusione abbiamo altre sanzioni e, anche se c'è pendente il ricorso al Tas, al momento non sono cancellate, eppure la lettera dell'Uefa è arrivata lo stesso, o no?


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 12 aprile, la situazione del Milan con la Uefa non è affatto semplice. A maggio arriverà la sentenza della camera giudicante: nessuno sconto e seconda sanzione in arrivo. IL TAS potrà unire le due cause, la nuova e la precedente. E col Milan in Europa dovrà decidere al massimo entro giugno.
> 
> La Uefa ha fatto capire al Milan che rivolgendosi alla giustizia civile si romperebbe il fatto sul quale si regge tutto il sistema. Ed i rossoneri sarebbero da soli: City e PSG; che non sono in pericolo, non appoggerebbero il Milan.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: dopo le parole di Maldini si può dire che sia in atto una guerra diplomatica tra il Milan e la Uefa. Ma pur sempre una guerra. Se non arriverà una soluzione soddisfacente, la situazione si farà complessa. Elliott è abituato ad andare fino in fondo, ma il club rossonero continua a privilegiare la via della diplomazia. Al Milan potrebbe far comodo il sostegno di altri club come PSG e City. Quando arriverà la sentenza a maggio, il Milan farà di nuovo ricorso al TAS che potrebbe valutare questo e il precedente caso insieme ma è difficile. Elliott punta ad un accordo complessivo.*



UEFA - ELLIOT e Milan . Tutti i Player in ballo sanno che se si andasse per giustizia ordinaria oltre alla vittoria scontata di Elliot si andrebbe alla distruzione delle regole del calcio per come l'abbiamo conosciuto fino ad oggi. 

Detto questo penso proprio che convenga a tutti fare un piacere al Milan e portare avanti il baraccone fino al 2022 quando ci sarà la "nuova" Champions.


----------



## mabadi (12 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> UEFA - ELLIOT e Milan . Tutti i Player in ballo sanno che se si andasse per giustizia ordinaria oltre alla vittoria scontata di Elliot si andrebbe alla distruzione delle regole del calcio per come l'abbiamo conosciuto fino ad oggi.
> 
> Detto questo penso proprio che convenga a tutti fare un piacere al Milan e portare avanti il baraccone fino al 2022 quando ci sarà la "nuova" Champions.



Come ho scritto nell'altro post io sono per un ricorso da parte dei tifosi/consumatori contro l'UEFA.
Naturalmente è da studiare la fattibilità, ma si potrebbe studiare.


----------



## Marcex7 (12 Aprile 2019)

Il nostro Ivan "drago"Gazidis sta parlando da mesi con la Uefa per trovare un accordo.Ricordo a tutti che Gazidis è stato uno dei padri fondatori del Fpf e ne conosce tutte sfumature e le falle.
Troveremo una soluzione che soddisferà entrambi le parti.
La carta dei giornali sportivi serve solo quando porti a spasso il cane


----------



## Zenos (12 Aprile 2019)

Sentenza a maggio senza sconti,mercato condizionato unica certezza...come ci sguazzano


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Aprile 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lo scrissi al tempo, per noi sarebbe stato mille volte meglio non partecipare all'Uefa. Adesso avremmo quasi sicuramente più punti e ci saremmo risparmiati una figura di melma storica



sarebbe stato piu brutto essere esclusi da una competizione raggiunta sul campo. poi che l'europa league è una coppetta del cavolo è un altro discorso


----------



## Goro (12 Aprile 2019)

Ogni volta che si è professato ottimismo è poi arrivata sempre la mazzata... purtroppo questi con noi non scherzano, PSG e City hanno l'immunità ma noi no... reggiamoci forte


----------



## LukeLike (12 Aprile 2019)

Scusate, ma se fosse così semplice portare l'UEFA davanti alla giustizia ordinaria e smantellare il FPF, come mai fino ad oggi nessuno lo ha ancora fatto?


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Aprile 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma se fosse così semplice portare l'UEFA davanti alla giustizia ordinaria e smantellare il FPF, come mai fino ad oggi nessuno lo ha ancora fatto?



forse nessuno ne ha mai avuto contemporaneamente l'interesse e le capacità. o forse hai ragione


----------



## Casnop (13 Aprile 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma se fosse così semplice portare l'UEFA davanti alla giustizia ordinaria e smantellare il FPF, come mai fino ad oggi nessuno lo ha ancora fatto?


Forse perché nessuno finora si è trovato nella situazione del Milan, che presenta tratti effettivamente inediti. Dal 28 settembre 2018, mercé il rimborso anticipato dal club della sorte capitale e degli interessi al tempo maturati sui due prestiti obbligazionari da 128 milioni di euro di capitale, erogati nel maggio 2017 da Elliott in favore del club allora controllato da Mr. Li, il Milan di fatto vanta una Posizione Finanziaria Netta che, come sarà evidenziato dal prossimo bilancio in scadenza al 30 giugno 2019, non riporta situazioni di indebitamento finanziario consolidato: non verso istituti finanziari, al netto di una trascurabile posizione, 30 milioni di euro circa, per factoring su crediti commerciali a scadenza pluriennale successiva; non verso soci; non verso lo Stato, se non per un residuo di 2-3 milioni su rateizzazione verso l'Agenzia delle Entrate. Ha solo impegni, già in gran parte assolti nel bilancio 2017-2018, verso altri clubs per residui pagamenti per quote dei cartellini dei giocatori nel ricco mercato dell'estate 2017, ed ovviamente verso i propri dipendenti, i cui costi sono in crescita, ma ampiamente entro la soglia desiderabile del 55, 60 per cento dei ricavi prima delle imposte. Nondimeno, il club ha un limite obiettivo alla piena competitività, che è il livello dei ricavi, pari alla metà, o ad un terzo addirittura, di quello dei principali competitori internazionali, nel cui mercato (televisivo, dei diritti sportivi, dei marchi commerciali) aspira legittimamente ad inserirsi. Nonostante quanto precede, e la più volte manifestata volontà di investimento della nuova proprietà, dall'acquisto di giocatori per alzare il livello sportivo, alla costruzione di un impianto proprietario per alzare quello dei ricavi da matchday e commerciale, il club è attualmente frenato nella propria capacità economica e finanziaria da una normativa federale che ancora alla rigida regola del break even aggregato nel triennio precedente la possibilità di effettuare investimenti produttivi, dappoiche' essa trascura di considerare, entro l'esercizio sportivo di competenza ovvero per quello immediatamente successivo, l'incidenza nelle politiche di gestione del club di eventi di portata capitale occorsi a quest'ultimo negli ultimi mesi, dal cambio di proprietà al radicale overruling della propria situazione finanziaria, i cui effetti positivi, anziché essere appunto apprezzati per l'immediato impatto sul ciclo economico, diventano solo uno dei componenti contabili di un ciclo economico, ritenuto all'origine di base triennale, decorrente solo dalla data in cui esso è originato, nel mentre le conseguenze di diseconomie verificatesi in passato, ma non più ricorrenti nel presente, si producono immediatamente, perché determinatesi nel tempo triennale precedente, e condizioneranno pesantemente le possibilità future di investimento, le uniche obiettivamente idonee a generare gli auspicati ricavi. È proprio questa singolarità, inserita in un sistema che, ad eco ritardata degli eventi del ciclo economico, in una sorta di distonia temporale, zavorra in uno stringente sistema di sanzioni il bilancio di una impresa sportiva, che sta fortemente perturbando le strategie del club, inducendolo a valutare in extremis la opportunità di attivare meccanismi giurisdizionali, sportivi e non, per verificarne la legalità, rispetto a principi sovranazionali riconosciuti di libertà di investimento e di impresa, e, a valle, la continenza rispetto allo stesso Regolamento del FPF e degli altri ordinamenti sportivi. È una strategia che, obiettivamente, comporta forti rischi di deterioramento dei rapporti con quel sistema in cui il Milan aspira legittimamente ad inserirsi, in primis la regolare partecipazione alle competizioni Uefa, e potenzialmente dirompente nella misura in cui attinge, o vuole attingere, ai fondamenti giuridici di quel sistema, ma che oggi Elliott non può assolutamente escludere di considerare. Esso infatti è un hedge fund, un investitore professionale in attività di impresa, e gestisce per finalità di lucro capitali di terzi ad esso affidati, verso cui risponde con il proprio patrimonio in ordine al promesso ritorno di redditività secondo i termini del mandato ricevuto. Non può dunque consentirsi di trascurare l'utilizzo di alcuno degli strumenti che gli consentano di raggiungere questo obiettivo, fossero essi consistenti anche nello sconvolgimento radicale dello scenario fattuale in cui si pone l'investimento, sia esso economico, politico, o giuridico. La sua storia imprenditoriale e finanziaria, dispiegata in passato in contesti anche più complessi di quello della Uefa, dice proprio questo, e vi è da pensare che anche in questo caso verrà confermato un certo metodo di azione. Detto questo, il Milan ha bisogno di stabilità e certezze per poter realizzare i suoi programmi, e non c'è dubbio che uno scenario permanente di conflitto non aiuterà, considerati anche i tempi normalmente non brevi di soluzione di controversie giudiziarie, incompatibili comunque con quelli del calendario calcistico. L'auspicio è dunque quello di un accordo, il tema è capire quali siano i margini che i contendenti hanno per negoziare un accordo che soddisfi le parti, non crei precedenti pregiudizievoli per la Uefa e la sua giurisdizione, e non dia adito a condotte discriminatorie sul piano sportivo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Forse perché nessuno finora si è trovato nella situazione del Milan, che presenta tratti effettivamente inediti. Dal 28 settembre 2018, mercé il rimborso anticipato dal club della sorte capitale e degli interessi al tempo maturati sui due prestiti obbligazionari da 128 milioni di euro di capitale, erogati nel maggio 2017 da Elliott in favore del club allora controllato da Mr. Li, il Milan di fatto vanta una Posizione Finanziaria Netta che, come sarà evidenziato dal prossimo bilancio in scadenza al 30 giugno 2019, non riporta situazioni di indebitamento finanziario consolidato: non verso istituti finanziari, al netto di una trascurabile posizione, 30 milioni di euro circa, per factoring su crediti commerciali a scadenza pluriennale successiva; non verso soci; non verso lo Stato, se non per un residuo di 2-3 milioni su rateizzazione verso l'Agenzia delle Entrate. Ha solo impegni, già in gran parte assolti nel bilancio 2017-2018, verso altri clubs per residui pagamenti per quote dei cartellini dei giocatori nel ricco mercato dell'estate 2017, ed ovviamente verso i propri dipendenti, i cui costi sono in crescita, ma ampiamente entro la soglia desiderabile del 55, 60 per cento dei ricavi prima delle imposte. Nondimeno, il club ha un limite obiettivo alla piena competitività, che è il livello dei ricavi, pari alla metà, o ad un terzo addirittura, di quello dei principali competitori internazionali, nel cui mercato (televisivo, dei diritti sportivi, dei marchi commerciali) aspira legittimamente ad inserirsi. Nonostante quanto precede, e la più volte manifestata volontà di investimento della nuova proprietà, dall'acquisto di giocatori per alzare il livello sportivo, alla costruzione di un impianto proprietario per alzare quello dei ricavi da matchday e commerciale, il club è attualmente frenato nella propria capacità economica e finanziaria da una normativa federale che ancora alla rigida regola del break even aggregato nel triennio precedente la possibilità di effettuare investimenti produttivi, dappoiche' essa trascura di considerare, entro l'esercizio sportivo di competenza ovvero per quello immediatamente successivo, l'incidenza nelle politiche di gestione del club di eventi di portata capitale occorsi a quest'ultimo negli ultimi mesi, dal cambio di proprietà al radicale overruling della propria situazione finanziaria, i cui effetti positivi, anziché essere appunto apprezzati per l'immediato impatto sul ciclo economico, diventano solo uno dei componenti contabili di un ciclo economico, ritenuto all'origine di base triennale, decorrente solo dalla data in cui esso è originato, nel mentre le conseguenze di diseconomie verificatesi in passato, ma non più ricorrenti nel presente, si producono immediatamente, perché determinatesi nel tempo triennale precedente, e condizioneranno pesantemente le possibilità future di investimento, le uniche obiettivamente idonee a generare gli auspicati ricavi. È proprio questa singolarità, inserita in un sistema che, ad eco ritardata degli eventi del ciclo economico, in una sorta di distonia temporale, zavorra in uno stringente sistema di sanzioni il bilancio di una impresa sportiva, che sta fortemente perturbando le strategie del club, inducendolo a valutare in extremis la opportunità di attivare meccanismi giurisdizionali, sportivi e non, per verificarne la legalità, rispetto a principi sovranazionali riconosciuti di libertà di investimento e di impresa, e, a valle, la continenza rispetto allo stesso Regolamento del FPF e degli altri ordinamenti sportivi. È una strategia che, obiettivamente, comporta forti rischi di deterioramento dei rapporti con quel sistema in cui il Milan aspira legittimamente ad inserirsi, in primis la regolare partecipazione alle competizioni Uefa, e potenzialmente dirompente nella misura in cui attinge, o vuole attingere, ai fondamenti giuridici di quel sistema, ma che oggi Elliott non può assolutamente escludere di considerare. Esso infatti è un hedge fund, un investitore professionale in attività di impresa, e gestisce per finalità di lucro capitali di terzi ad esso affidati, verso cui risponde con il proprio patrimonio in ordine al promesso ritorno di redditività secondo i termini del mandato ricevuto. Non può dunque consentirsi di trascurare l'utilizzo di alcuno degli strumenti che gli consentano di raggiungere questo obiettivo, fossero essi consistenti anche nello sconvolgimento radicale dello scenario fattuale in cui si pone l'investimento, sia esso economico, politico, o giuridico. La sua storia imprenditoriale e finanziaria, dispiegata in passato in contesti anche più complessi di quello della Uefa, dice proprio questo, e vi è da pensare che anche in questo caso verrà confermato un certo metodo di azione. Detto questo, il Milan ha bisogno di stabilità e certezze per poter realizzare i suoi programmi, e non c'è dubbio che uno scenario permanente di conflitto non aiuterà, considerati anche i tempi normalmente non brevi di soluzione di controversie giudiziarie, incompatibili comunque con quelli del calendario calcistico. L'auspicio è dunque quello di un accordo, il tema è capire quali siano i margini che i contendenti hanno per negoziare un accordo che soddisfi le parti, non crei precedenti pregiudizievoli per la Uefa e la sua giurisdizione, e non dia adito a condotte discriminatorie sul piano sportivo.





Sante Parole .


----------

